# I Know It'S Not Electric, But It Should Have Been



## harleymanstan (May 29, 2009)

I posted pictures of my K-475 awhile back, but I have a new addition for it.



















Here it is!!!










Look familiar? If you have Rene Rondeau's book, you can look at it there. I believe this was a band identical to the one originally found on the K-475, with one exception. It had curved ends, not straight ones, as it would need for the K-475. I took it to an excellent jeweler, and he cut the curved ends off, and soldered 14K solid gold tubes on the ends (he said 14K would solder on the best). I like that because the ends are actually softer than the 10K GF case, so it should limit the wear on the watch lugs.

I'm pretty proud of it, so thought I would share.

Thanks,

harleymanstan


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Now that's what I call a Dressy watch - I'll start looking around for one of those


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

Wow! :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop:

I want that. :man_in_love: :man_in_love: :man_in_love: :man_in_love: :man_in_love:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks 'complete' which must be a relief. great work!


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Once again a great find. Now you need to find a correct box and you will have all the pieces.

Looks great. I keep bidding on these but haven't landed one yet.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I don't care that it's not "electric", to be honest. 

It's certainly Hamilton, and would be welcome to live at my house.:wink1:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I think its a Marmite watch. I like Marmite  .

It has always reminded me a submarine torpedo tube door:


----------



## apeks (Dec 31, 2009)

very unusual design. when does this date to?


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

If ever a man could be killed for a watch strap...


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

WOWSER!!!- that is such a beautiful, nay Stunning watch B) B)

Hamilton seem to have been way ahead of their time not only with the superb movements but the fantastic styles that they came up with all those years ago- i never tire of looking at them k:

John


----------



## harleymanstan (May 29, 2009)

apeks said:


> very unusual design. when does this date to?


It was first cataloged in 1961 according to Rene Rondeau's book. There were only 1300 produced.

Look at this auction on ebay that Rene has. It is for a K-475 prototype.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Hamilton-K-475-Automatic-PROTOTYPE-Watch_W0QQitemZ120533973527QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWristwatches?hash=item1c10627a17


----------



## msq (Feb 18, 2010)

Looks techno and dressy at the same time. Very cool!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

harleymanstan said:


> Look at this auction on ebay that Rene has. It is for a K-475 prototype.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Hamilton-K-475-Automatic-PROTOTYPE-Watch_W0QQitemZ120533973527QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWristwatches?hash=item1c10627a17


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Looks a stunner electric or not nice bit of work on the bracelet Harleymanstan.


----------

